# Kepware OPC Server über C# ansprechen



## stony17 (19 März 2011)

Hallo,
ich möchte einen Kepware OPC Server auf einen remote Rechner über .net bzw. die ClientAce von Kepware ansprechen.
Dazu habe ich folgenden Code:
string url = "opcda://ZSENC111/Kepware.KEPServerEX.V5/{B3AF0BF6-4C0C-4804-A122-6F3B160F4397}";

            int clientHandle = 1;
            ConnectInfo connectInfo = new ConnectInfo();
            connectInfo.LocalId = "en";
            connectInfo.KeepAliveTime = 5000;
            connectInfo.RetryAfterConnectionError = true;
            connectInfo.RetryInitialConnection = true;
            bool connectFailed;

            DaServerMgt daServerMgt = new Kepware.ClientAce.OpcDaClient.DaServerMgt();
            try
            {
                daServerMgt.Connect(url, clientHandle, ref connectInfo, out connectFailed);

                if (connectFailed)
                {
                    MessageBox.Show("Connect Failed");
                }
usw.

Nur leider klappt es nicht.
Wenn ich es aber auf den lokal installierten Kepware OPC Server versuche, dann funktioniert es.
Habe zwar schon gesucht, aber leider habe ich nichts gefunden.
Kann das mit den DCOM was zu tun haben bzw. wo könnte ich hierfür eine Lösung finden.

lg
stony


----------



## Dr. OPC (26 April 2011)

Wenn es lokal funktioniert aber nicht remote dann hat es mit Sicherheit was mit DCOM zu tun.

Um DCOM auf die Schnelle richtig zu konfigurieren muss man einige Dinge (in der richtigen Reihenfolge) beachten.

Wenn du bei Google "*DCOM Checkliste*" eingibst, findest du eine Anleitung. Wenn du entsprechend dieser Anleitung vorgehst, sollte es klappen.


----------

